# Email Regarding Fayetteville, NC BSL



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I am seeing a lot of forums in an uproar about an email going around. This is the email in question..




> *This is what is set to start happening at Cumberland County Animal Control in Fayetteville, NC. There is a breed ban set to go into affect Monday the 5th of December all Dobermans, Rottweilers, Chow Chows, German Shepherds, Great Danes, Pitbulls, Mastiffs(all bully breeds), Akitas and Huskies. These dogs will be held for the mandatory 72 hrs and then will be killed, they are not going to be given a chance to be adopted. If the dog is an owner turn in then it will be killed the second it walks into the back. Cumberland county`s reason for this is not wanting to be held liable for these breeds and the possible bite from them to the public after adopted from the shelter. Well I guess they shouldn`t adopt out chihuahuas, doxies or any dog for that matter(no offense to the chi`s or doxies I love them too.) A simple waiver would solve this I`m sure. We need to flood them and let them know that this is not the answer. Contact info on the commissioners is below as is Dr John Lauby(the one that hired the gunman to shoot the fayetteville dogs) and the mayors info is there too.
> 
> Thank you,
> Maureen Lee*


It then goes on to list the names of all of the representatives they ask you to contact.

I looked for more articles or ANYTHING to give credibility to this story, and this is what I found...

Via Bless the Bullys | Education * Awareness * Advocacy



> The Cumberland County (North Carolina) Animal Control Board met on October 3, 2011 and discussed a proposal to limit the breeds of dogs that would be put up for adoption. The Animal Control Board decided to recommend limiting the adoption of the following breeds:
> Rottweilers
> American Staffordshire Terriers
> Pit bulls
> ...


There is a lot more information on that website regarding WHY they are looking to do this and saying that it is simply an idea and not going into effect.

Wanted to bring this up as a discussion, see who has heard about it, how true it is, and whether or not this email is at ALL true. It appears the email has twice as many breeds listed as the article below.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

> *Cumberland County Animal Control wants to limit adoptions of certain dog
> breeds*
> By Nancy McCleary
> Staff writer
> ...


Article explaining the reasoning for limiting adoptions.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Obviously, the woman who sent the email out has either a rott, pitt, or mastiff and wanted to get all the other dog owners in an uproar to stop this 'adoption banning' from happening.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

That was my assumption. The wording in the legitimate article lists that they are "limiting adoption" of rotties/pits and the like, which leads me to wonder what exactly that means. 

..."and discussed a proposal to limit the breeds of dogs that would be put up for adoption. The Animal Control Board decided to recommend limiting the adoption of the following breeds..."

If this means limiting to responsible owners, I am all for it.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am AGAINST ALL BSL, any form of BSL should NOT be allowed. Just because those breeds are limited in adoption doesn't mean "bites & attacks" will stop. Idiots will move onto the next breed if they can't get the breed they want. This is no different. BSL should not be allowed or accepted.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

The realistic fact is that is IS allowed, and it is better to limit who you allow to own the breed than to totally ban them from a city, such as the city I reside in. If shelters don't adopt out certain breeds to thugs, criminals, felons, etc, the bad publicity in said breeds may go down.

We live in a world where there are a lot of idiots who should not own dogs. I am not FOR BSL in any way. But, if it is going to happen, it is better the dogs have a chance with responsible owners than no chance at all.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Shaina said:


> The realistic fact is that is IS allowed, and it is better to limit who you allow to own the breed than to totally ban them from a city, such as the city I reside in. If shelters don't adopt out certain breeds to thugs, criminals, felons, etc, the bad publicity in said breeds may go down.
> 
> We live in a world where there are a lot of idiots who should not own dogs. *I am not FOR BSL in any way.* But, if it is going to happen, it is better the dogs have a chance with responsible owners than no chance at all.


But if you restrict those breeds by being adopted by people then those kinds of people will move onto the next type of dog that isn't restricted.

You say you aren't, but this article is BSL, so you are for it. Shelters should already have stricter adoption processes or better screening for ALL adopters to go through. This shouldn't be restricted for one or a couple breeds. Once the bad owners can't adopt out those breeds then they will move onto another breed to adopt out.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Obviously, the woman who sent the email out has either a rott, pitt, or mastiff and wanted to get all the other dog owners in an uproar to stop this 'adoption banning' from happening.


Yes, this. Notice the first email listed more breeds than the actual cut and pasted version that came later. GSD's are not on the later one.

This tends to heat much too fast! but the plain and simple truth is there are MANY, TOO MANY breeds that CAN cause *much* damage owned by IDIOT owners and they ARE causing issues, even injuries!

Is Cumberland County "lying" about the 80% of pits they claim are running loose, even coming onto school grounds? Seriously, why bother to lie? What are they supposed to do in such a situation? Endanger the public or take this stance? It's an impossible scenario, it is. It IS about the crap owners and truth be told, at least in my area, pit owners mostly SUCK. Maybe (perhaps, clearly) it is that way in that county as well.

So what IS the solution? I would support limiting the adoptions of such breeds, but how to determine the qualifications?

Personally, this is a real quandry for me. I can't support breed bans, I hate to hear so many dogs being put down, but WHERE can they go? Money is not unlimited. This county has clearly identified a danger to those who live in it, and they have to act. 

Too many fools get dogs that require much training and vigilence, but deliver none of it and their dogs become a social liability. Personally, if I were a parent in that county where these loose-running dogs were on children's playgrounds, running free, I'd be kicking up a **** storm. As much as I love dogs, all dogs, the children and the public must be safe from them.

All I can come up with is to string up the dirtbag owners by certain sensitive parts.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I live here in Fayetteville. I will sniff around and see what the deal is. I have a friend that just adopted a rott / chow cross from the cumberland count animal shelter and he is such a cute fuzzy gentle thing.


----------



## Overactor (Apr 14, 2011)

Im also here in fayetteville and havent heard of this. We are right in the middle of the South East German Shepherd Rescues home turf and everyone involved seems to jump on the opportunity to save a GSD or Mali, but the Pitbull issue truly is an epidemic here. Everyweekend yous ee people out on street corners and parking lots peddling puppies. People buy them cheap dont take care of them and let them run free or dump them. Its sad majority of them are great dogs done wrong by their humans.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

In red, that is the core problem with the pitties IMO. Too many back yard breeders and pitties are the poor man's 'tough' dog. I see the same here, shelters full of pitties. 




Overactor said:


> Im also here in fayetteville and havent heard of this. We are right in the middle of the South East German Shepherd Rescues home turf and everyone involved seems to jump on the opportunity to save a GSD or Mali, but the Pitbull issue truly is an epidemic here. Everyweekend yous ee people out on street corners and parking lots peddling puppies. People buy them cheap dont take care of them and let them run free or dump them. Its sad majority of them are great dogs done wrong by their humans.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok, I have seen and heard about this proposed ban now on both facebook and from random people / family members so it is out there and people are outraged. However, the Pitbull issue is out of control. You see pits and pit pups everywhere.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> You say you aren't, but this article is BSL, so you are for it.


I am not saying I am for it by posting this article. All I was trying to do was get the ACCURATE information out there - google Fayetteville December 5th BSL or something similar and 90% of what you will find is the email that has so much fabrication information that it is disgusting. People are FLOODING the inbox and phones of the city council over false information, which just makes the people that are actually trying to do good get washed out. 

A response I've seen floating around by a councilman is that the adoption process would screen out convicted criminals with certain offenses and known gang members. I don't think it is fair to say that a felon can't have a maltese... but no, I don't think they should own a pitbull. It generally just adds more bad publicity, no matter what the owners intention is.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Shaina said:


> I am not saying I am for it by posting this article. All I was trying to do was get the ACCURATE information out there - google Fayetteville December 5th BSL or something similar and 90% of what you will find is the email that has so much fabrication information that it is disgusting. People are FLOODING the inbox and phones of the city council over false information, which just makes the people that are actually trying to do good get washed out.
> 
> A response I've seen floating around by a councilman is that the adoption process would screen out convicted criminals with certain offenses and known gang members. I don't think it is fair to say that a felon can't have a maltese... but no, I don't think they should own a pitbull. It generally just adds more bad publicity, no matter what the owners intention is.



I would not adopt ANY breed of dog to anyone with certain offences, not just certain breeds. IMO, that is rather judgmental to assume that just because a person is a felon, they can't have a pitbull(UNLESS it was offense where the person abused an animal then its automatic NO, for ANY dog, regardless of breed.) Tougher screening processes for any potential adopter.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do not think this is BSL. 

This is a shelter making a determination not to adopt out certain breeds. BSL, would be the government saying you cannot own certain breeds. If the shelter is government run, then maybe the government is concerned about liability. If it is privately owned and operated, then they are probably concerned about liability. 

It sounds like people are afraid of these breeds, probably due to dog-bite statistics, and this is why I am borderline manic/hostile when I hear about people letting their dogs roam, letting their dogs bite people. We have a kajilian GSDS out there, if .01 percent of those dogs bite someone we _still_ look like big bad dogs. We cannot afford mistakes, I know no one is perfect, but we have to strive to be perfect because ALL of our dogs are really at risk.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am just curious if anyone who lives in NC knew about this:
North Carolina ban to kill numerous breeds - National American Pit Bull | Examiner.com


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

A friend contacted the AKC about this and here is the response she got back.

*Thank you for contacting us. I spoke with the Cumberland County Animal Control today, as well as County staff, and have been informed that there is no breed ban going into effect on December 5. The local Animal Control Board (which is an advisory board) met on October 3 and made a recommendation to limit the adoption of Rottweilers, Am Staffs, “Pit Bulls”, Chows, Presa Canarios, and “any mix of these breeds”, but it is my understanding that no policy has been officially brought before the County Commission for approval. County staff informed me today that the issue will not be on the County Commission agenda at their December 5 meeting.

We have also learned that the Animal Control Board will also meet on December 5. It is unknown what will be on their agenda. If they decide to bring forward this recommendation again, it must then be sent to the County Commission Policy Committee and then the full Board of Commissioners for approval before it can become law.

I would recommend letting the County Commission know that you are concerned with breed specific legislation and ask them politely to oppose any proposal they may encounter that would discriminate against specific breeds of dogs.

If you have any other questions, or I can provide further information or assistance, please don’t hesitate to contact me directly. Please repost this to any lists where this issue is being discussed. 

Regards,

Jennifer Clark
Manager, Canine Legislation
American Kennel Club
8051 Arco Corporate Drive, Suite 100
Raleigh, North Carolina 27617
Phone: (919) 816-3720
Fax: (919) 816-4275
E-mail: [email protected]*


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

FayObserver.com - Bully breed proposal dropped; Cumberland board urges better vetting of dog owners


----------

